# Spring Turkey Season



## longbowdave1 (Feb 13, 2013)

I drew a tag for the the first of six time periods for the thunder chickens, which is April 10th -16th. Only a few days to get a spring bird, but I guess I'll keep at it with the longbow. Never know what kind of weather we'll have in early spring????? Might be snowing, or might be 75 degrees and sunny, only time will tell.


----------



## snook24 (Feb 13, 2013)

Congrats to you. Thats a short season and a long time to wait! Why is it like that?  You need to come down and make a turkey/hog hunt each year. Tons of fun a great opportunity for both.


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 13, 2013)

Dave our little ole season is only 7 weeks long and there will be no snow. With all you do for the sport of archery, all you gotta do is get in the car and come on down. I will be your personal guide and you will not go home without a turkey.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 13, 2013)

snook24 said:


> Congrats to you. Thats a short season and a long time to wait! Why is it like that?  You need to come down and make a turkey/hog hunt each year. Tons of fun a great opportunity for both.



 It wasn't that many years ago and it was only a four day time period, and you could only hunt til noon each day. Then it was four days and you could only hunt till 5pm, and now the six day period and you can hunt from sun up til sundown. So it's getting better. Plus, we had to take each turkey shot to a DNR registration station, now you just phone in the tag info when you harvest one.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 13, 2013)

jerry russell said:


> Dave our little ole season is only 7 weeks long and there will be no snow. With all you do for the sport of archery, all you gotta do is get in the car and come on down. I will be your personal guide and you will not go home without a turkey.



 Jerry, that is another fine offer!(one I hardly deserve) If there was a way I would, but I'll be staying put up here.  Besides I would hate to be the one who breaks your sucessful guideing streak! I had one shot last spring and one shot last fall, so maybe this spring I'll finally get it done????? 

Thanks for the offer Jerry!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Feb 14, 2013)

Brother Dave...One year ya gotta come south for a visit.. 
Mighty fine offer ...Jerry...Mighty fine..


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 14, 2013)

Hope you have a great season!


----------



## snook24 (Feb 14, 2013)

Well at least they are getting better. I'm sure they have some form of reason but hopefully they keep increasing the days for better opportunity. Good luck


----------



## Hoyt (Feb 14, 2013)

In Illinois there's 5 seasons about 5 days each. You have to put in and get drawn..$16.00 or so a pop. You can only get drawn for 3 seasons max..about 15 days worth of hunting. Last yr. I got 3 hunts and could kill 1 gobbler a hunt..instead of refunding my money they gave me 3 hunts all for the last season..5th season. So instead of getting 15 days for 3 hunts I got 5 days for bout $50 with an option to kill 3 birds. I didn't hear a gobble.


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 14, 2013)

I think it will happen for you this spring. Looking forward to the details and pictures.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 14, 2013)

I'll keep trying til I get one Jerry. I remember watching one of your turkey hunt video's last season, that was great. I know decoy set ups all depend on what the birds are doing, but in general, what is your favorite set up??? No decoys, hen only, hen and a jake, strutting tom????

I usually just set a hen 10 yards in front of me, maybe a hen and a jake, I'd like to hear what others like to do.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hoyt said:


> In Illinois there's 5 seasons about 5 days each. You have to put in and get drawn..$16.00 or so a pop. You can only get drawn for 3 seasons max..about 15 days worth of hunting. Last yr. I got 3 hunts and could kill 1 gobbler a hunt..instead of refunding my money they gave me 3 hunts all for the last season..5th season. So instead of getting 15 days for 3 hunts I got 5 days for bout $50 with an option to kill 3 birds. I didn't hear a gobble.



 We can put in for leftover tags here, usually all that is left is the the last two weeks, if any, and of course there is a $10 dollar fee!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 14, 2013)

I had video'd some of the turkey hunts in the past using a tripod in the pop up blind like Al does. I'm going to try this out this year, might make for more room in the blind and less bulk to carry. I'll have to set it up in the yard and test it out when it arrives. (I had some Christmas gift card $ to use from Cabela's).

http://www.cabelas.com/product/HME-...amera+holder&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


----------



## NavyDave (Feb 14, 2013)

Go get em Dave!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 14, 2013)

7 & 1/2 weeks and counting!


----------



## snook24 (Feb 14, 2013)

Get a go pro video cam that goes on your head so you can show us all when you get him! The new improved go pro is $100 less than last years model


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Problem with the gopro is that I cant my bow, as well as my head, when I shoot so you wou miss seeing what I'm  shoot at, plus I got a head like a 5 gal. bucket so I would need a Gopro XXL!


----------



## snook24 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hahaha you just described jonathan(stick n string)!!  he uses it and it works well. I don't have one but have seen them in action and they are great for bow hunting within 30 yards


----------



## trad bow (Feb 15, 2013)

When using decoys I ALWAYS place the jake as the closest decoy to me(5 yds or less). The gobblers seem to go to it first to try and run it off. I'll put the hen just a little further off but not by much. I use a blind about half the time.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 16, 2013)

trad bow said:


> When using decoys I ALWAYS place the jake as the closest decoy to me(5 yds or less). The gobblers seem to go to it first to try and run it off. I'll put the hen just a little further off but not by much. I use a blind about half the time.



I'll have to try that set up. I've seen videos when a big 'ol tom comes in and attacks a struttin tom decoy, anybody actually experience this???


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Cold weather busy work.*

I've got my poor ol' feather flex hen decoy that I filled with great stuff about 10 years ago, that I use for a turkey target each season. Every now and then I rewrap the decoys body with black plastic landcape fabic , a layer of "saran wrap", and reshoot it with great stuff when it gets shot out. I don't think there's any original foam except for the head area any more. Little paint, and it's good as new.

 Yesterday, I redid the target again, and she, be came a he, with a little red paint and a beard made from rubber roofing material. Not sure if it's a Tom, or a Tam target by legal definition! 


 I'll start some serious arrow flingin at it march first, gives me about 5 or 6 weeks to practice before my season.


----------



## stick-n-string (Feb 21, 2013)

longbowdave1 said:


> Problem with the gopro is that I cant my bow, as well as my head, when I shoot so you wou miss seeing what I'm  shoot at, plus I got a head like a 5 gal. bucket so I would need a Gopro XXL!



Dave i got a big ol head too! I also cant my bow and what i do is move the camera to the left side of my forehead and it is out of the way of the string. I also had to modify the camera by adding electrical tape to camo it up alittle.
I got a cool video of me shooting a fox with my longbow i need to post on this site!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 21, 2013)

stick-n-string said:


> Dave i got a big ol head too! I also cant my bow and what i do is move the camera to the left side of my forehead and it is out of the way of the string. I also had to modify the camera by adding electrical tape to camo it up alittle.
> I got a cool video of me shooting a fox with my longbow i need to post on this site!



your holding out on us Jonathon! Let's see that video....


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 21, 2013)

stick-n-string said:


> Dave i got a big ol head too! I also cant my bow and what i do is move the camera to the left side of my forehead and it is out of the way of the string. I also had to modify the camera by adding electrical tape to camo it up alittle.
> I got a cool video of me shooting a fox with my longbow i need to post on this site!



Your holding out on us Jonathan! Let's see that video....


----------



## stick-n-string (Feb 21, 2013)

longbowdave1 said:


> Your holding out on us Jonathan! Let's see that video....



Here ya go!

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?feature=plcp&v=0ol_gS7keP4


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 22, 2013)

embeded the video for you


----------



## stick-n-string (Feb 22, 2013)

I guess i could have started a new thread, didnt wanna hijack your thread


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 23, 2013)

This thread is for anybody's turkey hunting info if they like. I liked that video Jonathan, nice shot on a small target! I just was having trouble viewing in the way you posted it.

Got my goodies box from Cabelas's this week, Camera mount for blind, another hen decoy incase my son decides to go along, and a anti- shock mount for mounting the camera to the longbow. I'll have to try this stuff out when I get caught up with the bows I'm working on.  There's about a foot of snow out on the archery testing grounds in the backyard, maybe this afternoon I will try some stuff out.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 2, 2013)

I got caught up on my bow building projects for the day, so I took some time to try out the new video camera mount. Dragged the turkey blind and chair out in the snow and had some fun! I think it will work great.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 3, 2013)

I did some turkey scouting today. I found more snow than I thought would be up there, but I also found more turkey tracks too, all in the area where I plan to set up. Without my snowshoes, it was too tough to walk for shed antlers. I set up my trail camera in my turkey area as well, I"ll check that in a few weeks. It was a chilly 18 degrees on my walk, but no wind and plenty of sunshine, made it seem much warmer. 

 It was fresh snow just 3 days ago, so it looks promising for the april hunt!


----------



## whossbows (Mar 3, 2013)

Looking good


----------



## snook24 (Mar 5, 2013)

Looks like your gonna have fun!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 6, 2013)

snook24 said:


> Looks like your gonna have fun!



 Can't wait. 10 more inches of snow yesterday, hard to practice, but I have fling more arrows soon.


----------



## snook24 (Mar 6, 2013)

Man that's to much snow! I got some flurries today...lol you in on the turkey contest? Looks like might have a chance


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 6, 2013)

Not in the contest. I only have a couple days to fill my tag, and only a 1 bird limit up here. Besides all the turkeys up here seem to have some type of invisible shield around them, my arrows always seem to deflect(LOL) wide of the intended target when it comes to turkeys.

I was going to shoot in the snow yesterday, but I had some crazed, wildman(aka 14 year old son, Mike) driving through the archery range out back.


----------



## snook24 (Mar 6, 2013)

haha very true! I forgot how short it was. All that snow is looks like fun!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 17, 2013)

I was pulling out a my driveway yesterday and a great looking Tom was cruising through the yards. Nice longbeard and great color on him. Just teasing me I guess.


 Good luck to all the Ga. turkey hunters next wekend!


----------



## snook24 (Mar 17, 2013)

Man that awesome! We never see them around the house here. I did find out that I'm working the first two Saturdays of the season so ill be getting a late start now.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 20, 2013)

I guess Ol' Tom knew that 22 degrees was to cold for practicing with the longbow today. He felt comfortable enough to walk right through the practice range at 4 in the afternoon!

 The picture's blurry from taking it theough the patio door. He looks like a 30# bird. He must be wandering through the yards looking for bird seed to eat????


----------



## stick-n-string (Mar 20, 2013)

Looks like you need to just hunt in your back yard"


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 21, 2013)

I have had hunts like that. In the woods all day, don't see anything, drive home and see birds every where! Good luck to you Dave.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 23, 2013)

2wheelfoster said:


> I have had hunts like that. In the woods all day, don't see anything, drive home and see birds every where! Good luck to you Dave.



Lot of my hunts go that way too Robert! Jonathan, don't think the neighbors would like seeing at turkey running thru with arrow sticking out of it.

 Got to test out my new chair for the blind. That 3 legged chair is about the most uncomfortable chair for an all day, or multiple day, sit in the blind. Picked up this chair from Sportmans Guide, $32. Quiet swivel seat, better back rest , and a nice  padded seast cushion, plus it folds for carrying in with a shoulder strap.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 24, 2013)

Despite the 35 degrees and windy with snow flurries, I shot the the bow today and tried out the new chair. Man, it's nice, very steady, quiet, and comfortable. I like the swivel action too.

Just going through the decoys and gear now. I'm also going to recoat the roof of my blind with silicone spray, Had a few drips of rain coming in during the rainy days last season.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 6, 2013)

Tick, toc, tick , toc...... 4 days and counting until my 5 day hunt. 

 I set up the blind in the yard again today, and did another dry run with the new equipment, including the new chair, and the String Tracker. The last time I shot a string tracker was 1981. It worked well but, I noticed that the spool of string rattled in the inside of the canister at the shot. I wedged in a small piece of packing foam between the outside spool, and the canister, and it quieted it right down.

I had always been shooting out of the 3  windows from one side of the blind. I changed up my strategy, and now shoot out of two adjacent corner windows, they are lower, and give more clearance for use with the string tracker, plus more clearance to keep the top limb from thumping the supports on the roof of the blind.

Can't wait!


----------



## Al33 (Apr 6, 2013)

Always good to get the homework done before the test. Good luck Dave! Will be watching for your reports.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks Al. All of you have really got me fired up to hunt with the great stories of the birds harvested, as well as the ones that got away.You boys have really put on a "Trad Bow Turkey Clinic" with your hunts so far. I can't tell you how I'm looking forward to the hunt, and kick'n back and see how it unfolds.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 8, 2013)

yikes.... Might be a rough start to the hunt wednesday, and thursday has ice and snow in the forecast too. May make for some interesting video and an interesting hunt.


Wednesday

Overcast with a chance of a thunderstorm and rain showers. High of 43F. Winds from the NE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 90% with rainfall amounts near 0.3 in. possible.



Wednesday Night

Overcast with a chance of rain, then a chance of snow and a chance of rain after midnight. Low of 30F with a windchill as low as 21F. Breezy. Winds from the NE at 20 to 25 mph. Chance of precipitation 80% with accumulations up to 2 in. possible.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 9, 2013)

Good Luck Dave!


----------

